# Impeach Bush, says Vermont Senate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Constitutionality of actions by him, Cheney questioned*








US Representative Peter Welch has been asked to introduce a resolution in the House to initiate impeachment proceedings. (THE BOSTON GLOBE/FILE)

By Jonathan Saltzman, Globe Staff | April 21, 2007
Declaring that the Bush administration's actions in foreign and domestic affairs raise "serious questions of constitutionality," Vermont state senators voted yesterday to call for the impeachment of President Bush and Vice President Dick Cheney in what officials say was the first such vote by state lawmakers in the country.

Without debate, the Democratic-controlled Senate voted 16 to 9 in favor of the nonbinding resolution, which urges US Representative Peter Welch, a Democrat, to introduce a resolution in the House of Representatives to initiate impeachment proceedings.
Vermont's congressional delegation, which includes Welch and Senators Patrick Leahy and Bernie Sanders, promptly rejected the call.
They issued a statement saying that the three shared the anger of many Vermonters with the Bush administration, "one of the worst and most destructive in American history."
But, they said that, for the first time since Bush took office, Congress is investigating several of the administration's key actions, ranging from the decision to invade Iraq to the recent firings of eight US attorneys.
"Before we talk about impeachment, it is imperative that these investigations be allowed to run their course, and we should then follow wherever the facts lead," the delegation said.
In the Vermont Senate vote, 16 Democrats supported the resolution and three Democrats joined six Republicans in opposing the question.
"There is no president and vice president of the United States, in my judgment, who have worked harder to earn impeachment hearings than these two," Senate President Pro Tem Peter Shumlin, who orchestrated the vote, said later.

Full Story: http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/04/21/impeach_bush_says_vermont_senate/


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Now I know the terrorist have won


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, but they won Vermont... who needs Vermont anyway? j/k


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What did you expect from a state full of losers that would elect Howard "the scream" Dean or Bernie "the bolshevik" Sanders? I say we allow them to become the "Republic of Vermont"...expel them from the United States. Vermont was not needed after (or before) the Revolution...they are not needed now.

Get out you commie bastichs.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You say that now Jon, but one day when your fixin to dig into that big ol' plate of pancakes and theres no maple syrup... You'll be sorry when they hand you a falafel.....


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Naw, I'll take my MADE IN NEW HAMPSHIRE maple suryp, thank you very much. Parkers. Yum!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Theres a reason some VT towns want to suceed to NH


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

this is from a state that allows judges to give minor sentences to child rapist.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

OCKS said:


> this is from a state that allows judges to give minor sentences to child rapist.


I thought that was Massachusetts? Judge Maria Lopez "Sit down now! or I will get a court officer to sit you down"!


----------

